# Medication Change... Opinions?



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

So, after getting retested a couple days ago..my labs were as follows:

TSH: 1.7 (.5-4.5 range)
Total T3: 76 (100-200 range)
Free T4: 1.1 (.7-2.0 range)

Hello all!
So, following a recent lab workup, my doctor decided to increase my Synthroid dosage from 25 mcg to 50 mcg per day. I took that for one day and noticed some jitteriness and heart palps. I contacted my doc and she told me to decrease back to 25 mcg Synthroid and add 1/2 grain (30mcg) Armour to help increase my T3 (which I'm guessing is too low?). I know I didn't give my body long enough to get used to the 50 mcg dose of Synthroid but my doc seemed to think that adding Armour would increase my T3 without adding TOO much T4 (like Synthroid). She seemed to think my T4 was already in decent levels.

Still feeling tired, achey, depressed, dizzy, in a fog, heahachey, and totally un-motivated. Gaining weight no less! Which is another reason she thought she should add some Armour in there.

I would love any feedback you might have! Thanks 
Melissa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa907 said:


> So, after getting retested a couple days ago..my labs were as follows:
> 
> TSH: 1.7 (.5-4.5 range)
> Total T3: 76 (100-200 range)
> ...


How long have you been on the Armour? You should feel a difference in about 72 hours re the T3. Armour has 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3 per grain (60mgs.) so you might be better to make a total transition. Is that what the doc has in mind do you think?

My observation has been that those who take Synthroid or Levoxyl and Armour never seem to feel well. T3 naturally places the T4 low in the range and I believe that tampering with that by adding more T4 makes the patient ill. Especially if that patient is not converting well.

The above is humble opinion only.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

So, are you thinking it'd be best to just switch to armour ONLY? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa907 said:


> So, are you thinking it'd be best to just switch to armour ONLY? Thanks


That is correct. No where in the prescribing info does it say to supplement Armour with extra T4.

http://www.armourthyroid.com/

You would get labs every 8 weeks and Armour should be titrated upward by 1/4 or 1/2 grain until you feel great. This is called the euthyroid state.


----------

